# I found the sign. Now what?



## doodleflop (Oct 13, 2010)

This past weekend I went to the mountains on a wma to hog hunt. I already knew where some fresh rooting and wallows were at but knew since I'd never seen any pigs so they had to be holding up in the hills somewhere. So as I've noticed they seem to follow the drainages and valleys so I went to climbing up the creek. About 300 yards above the food plot and man did I find the sign it was the bedroom/living room there was more wallows and rooting than I've ever seen. As I followed this up into the hills I found an old logging road that is 30-40 yards above the sign and parallels the sign. The trail goes way over the mountain to some more food plots and sign. The problem is I can never connect I still haven't seen a pig yet. What should I do next sit on the sign and wait or keep pushing and walking and tracking. I'm kinda at the end of my self taught hog hunting knowledge. I've tried applying my deer hunting knowledge but these pigs are a totally different animal to hunt. Remember I'm on a wma so baiting is not an option. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 13, 2010)

hogs down here seem to have a pattern like a coon until they get pushed.
Have you tried waiting them out?
cw


----------



## scottja (Oct 13, 2010)

I sometimes wait em out but generally just work the wind and spot and stalk into their home (the swamp). Invest in some hip waders and head into the muck...you'll find some.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 13, 2010)

doodleflop said:


> This past weekend I went to the mountains on a wma to hog hunt. I already knew where some fresh rooting and wallows were at but knew since I'd never seen any pigs so they had to be holding up in the hills somewhere. So as I've noticed they seem to follow the drainages and valleys so I went to climbing up the creek. About 300 yards above the food plot and man did I find the sign it was the bedroom/living room there was more wallows and rooting than I've ever seen. As I followed this up into the hills I found an old logging road that is 30-40 yards above the sign and parallels the sign. The trail goes way over the mountain to some more food plots and sign. The problem is I can never connect I still haven't seen a pig yet. What should I do next sit on the sign and wait or keep pushing and walking and tracking. I'm kinda at the end of my self taught hog hunting knowledge. I've tried applying my deer hunting knowledge but these pigs are a totally different animal to hunt. Remember I'm on a wma so baiting is not an option. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.



I have lost count how many times I have hiked it at Pinelog and even been to Cohutta a few times..........the hogs have too many places to go that you cannot get to by truck and would struggle to get to on foot.  
There are also many places that we would never drag a hog out of even if we did drop one.......this aint like that flat South stuff........ya just gotta stay at it and remember that hunting hogs on A Northern WMA is as tough as it gets.

I think you have to keep moving stopping moving stopping, always into the wind..........best days are going to rainy days as the pigs will move. During a nice sunny day, I dont think they are going anywhere, so you will have to run into them.......WMAs get ALOT of pressure, and the hogs are mostly Nocturnal IMO.........Good luck and keep at it!!!  

Besides, Whats more fun than walkin through the woods with a loaded gun?


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2010)

Hogs are harder to pattern that deer IMO.  One day they will have an area covered up and the next they will be 10 miles away.  One thing is they will always go to the food.  Find where they are hitting some acorns hard, then set-up and wait them out.


----------



## Jighead (Oct 13, 2010)

Right now find the white oaks that are dropping, look for feeding sign around them.It doesn't matter if it is high or low,if the food is there, thats what drives a hog. Otherwise these mountain hogs are very nomadic, where you found fresh rooting yesterday may be a mile or five miles from where they are today.


----------



## doodleflop (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. These mountain hogs are much tougher to hunt than anything I've found so far. I do believe that weekend pressure is my biggest issue it pushes them back into the hills much farther than I would even want to use my game cart to haul one out. I have found the food,bedding,trails,wallows etc etc. With small game opening back up this weekend maybe it will ease allot of the pressure they are getting. On opening day of bow season we had some dogs cross off the national forest into our bear hunting setup and bay some pigs about 150 yards up the draw and had two boars about 250-300 pounds come running by us in full escape mode. So now my kill a pig bug has bit again. I can't wait to get my first pig. Again thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## trial&error (Oct 21, 2010)

I feel your pain.  I've been chasing them all week.  finally gave up and went home and passed a half dozen of them playing in someones field on the side of the road.  I'm gonna have to hook up with one of these good pig hunters to get some pointers.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh the mountain hogs..lol. try living up here and hunting them ...make you mad somedays


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Oct 21, 2010)

imo. the mountian hogs are tough. i hunt from one end of the state to the other , and the mountian hogs are the most unpredictible. i think it is because they dont have the extreme dense under growth that they do in the south ( i mean hundreds of acres in one block) a little presure up here they move.


----------



## 02660 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey doodleflop I live in Gainesville and been wanting to try out a couple of the northern wma's for hogs once deer season is out maybe we can hook up and try tag teaming them. Haven't been hog hunting since I left florida in 02 so its time. Thanks Shawn


----------



## Darrenmd (Oct 23, 2010)

I have been up there more times then I would like to say....same thing...signs everywhere... no hogs.... just keep at it...keep the wind to your face and you will walk up on them or they will walk up on you ...... waiting is a good thing.... If you have any luck let us know.....


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 23, 2010)

Drop your talgate


----------



## doodleflop (Oct 24, 2010)

sghoghunter said:


> Drop your talgate




I'll have to try that one. I know when we go catfishing our old habit is if you don't have the net in the water you won't catch any fish.


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 25, 2010)

Darrenmd said:


> I have been up there more times then I would like to say....same thing...signs everywhere... no hogs.... just keep at it...keep the wind to your face and you will walk up on them or they will walk up on you ...... waiting is a good thing.... If you have any luck let us know.....



I am glad I am not the only one who Gets this all the time



> Drop your talgate



I would bet that Any of us who dont have dogs, or land to hunt With dogs, etc etc.......Would LOVE to be able to drop the tailgate, let the dog go find the hog for us, then go up and Kill it! 
I dont know how many times I have been out in the woods and could Smell the pigs myself, but could not find them........I would be sayin to myself, "Man, if I had a dog to turn loose, I KNOW I could get on them pigs........it would be so EZ".........unfortunately, I dont have that option


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Oct 25, 2010)

bfriendly said:


> I am glad I am not the only one who Gets this all the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got the dogs , ready when you are.


----------



## doodleflop (Oct 26, 2010)

I've went with a guy several times using his dogs but we never got on any hogs. That was supposed the agreement since I set him up on a big 9 point but we never got any hogs. I've wanted to go again really bad but don't know anybody to go with. I would get really addicted then.


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 27, 2010)

I've been chasing them up here in the mtns. for yrs. Same old story when you find their sign your a day late and a dollar short. Finally lucked into one about 3 weeks ago. 15 yd. shot into the ear hole with a 22 rifle, DRT. What a rush. Weighed 127 lbs. field-dressed. Boar with pretty good cutters. Not the best eating critter I ever killed though, a little rank. I'm going to thaw the meat back out and have it ground into sausage, then can it.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Oct 27, 2010)

what county did you killem in  ripplerider?


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 28, 2010)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> I got the dogs , ready when you are.



All I got is a few WMAs and we cant take the dogs there.............Believe you me, if I had some land I would love to take some dogs out!


----------



## goner123 (Oct 31, 2010)

I hunt Pine Log Mountain almost every weekend.   Hogs are everywhere and nowhere.  I find sign almost everywhere I hike.  Stalk and spot is the way I usually hunt.  I have been frustrated more than not.  I wouldn't give it up for the world.  Getting them out is my only problem.  Walk in 4 miles and see how much you can carry out in a day or after it gets dark. 
The Finley Butcher shop on Cobb Parkway in Acworth next to Five Guys makes the best sausage and cured hams a body can stand. Hog meat properly taken care of is some of the best meat I have ever eaten.


----------



## ripplerider (Nov 1, 2010)

Killed him in Union Co. near Low Gap. Bout a mile drag out.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 1, 2010)

goner123 said:


> I hunt Pine Log Mountain almost every weekend.   Hogs are everywhere and nowhere.  I find sign almost everywhere I hike.  Stalk and spot is the way I usually hunt.  I have been frustrated more than not.  I wouldn't give it up for the world.  Getting them out is my only problem.  Walk in 4 miles and see how much you can carry out in a day or after it gets dark.
> The Finley Butcher shop on Cobb Parkway in Acworth next to Five Guys makes the best sausage and cured hams a body can stand. Hog meat properly taken care of is some of the best meat I have ever eaten.



I am usually there on Tues or Wed and I would bet we have stepped in each others foot steps.  There is SO much sign, but the hogs are elusive like nobodys business!  Rubs on trees well over waiste high and fist size tracks too so we KNOW there are some BIGGUNS out there!

What ru taking to finleys? A ham, shoulders what?  Are they processing the whole thing?  I would love to have someone make me some sausage!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 1, 2010)

I might try Findley's for some smoked link sausage, but I certainly wouldn't take the whole hog there. Pretty pricey. Of course, there are limited hog processors in the Cobb area. 

http://www.mygourmetsteaks.com/index.php?page=41


----------



## pine nut (Nov 5, 2010)

I've been there and done that too!  I was told and I I believe it "The only hog sign that counts is tracks with feet in them!"  One of the most successful hog hunters I know and he kills more than a few each year  with a traditional bow, says he is looking for feeding hogs .  He ignores the wind and just walks until he sees or hears them feeding...THEN he pays strict attention to the wind.  Keeps a low profile and stalks into them for his shot.  Last week he had a pig at 4 yards and couldn't get a clear shot so he passed it up.  Ain't many of us good enough to do that I recon.  He will walk fast a hunderd yards and stop to listen intently.  He also carries a small pack to pack out the deboned meat inside a trash bag inside the pack.  He and his friend are hog killing machines.  He hunts south GA though and I'm not sure how his tactics will work in the mountains.  I hunted Pine log a few times and convinced myself that the pigs are nocturnal.  Mountains are frustratingly difficult to hunt!


----------



## childers (Nov 6, 2010)

goner123 said:


> I hunt Pine Log Mountain almost every weekend.   Hogs are everywhere and nowhere.  I find sign almost everywhere I hike.  Stalk and spot is the way I usually hunt.  I have been frustrated more than not.  I wouldn't give it up for the world.  Getting them out is my only problem.  Walk in 4 miles and see how much you can carry out in a day or after it gets dark.
> The Finley Butcher shop on Cobb Parkway in Acworth next to Five Guys makes the best sausage and cured hams a body can stand. Hog meat properly taken care of is some of the best meat I have ever eaten.


that place is expensive. never taken an animal there, but am considering it.  i live in acworth and want some people to go hunting hog with. i have been hunting them at pine log for 5 years.i have only seen 2 hogs the whole time. i just dont have the necessary confidence i guess. i have been so many i times i give up a little to quick. i go to college in cartersville on mondays and wednesdays. or can do some mornings.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 7, 2010)

childers said:


> that place is expensive. never taken an animal there, but am considering it.  i live in acworth and want some people to go hunting hog with. i have been hunting them at pine log for 5 years.i have only seen 2 hogs the whole time. i just dont have the necessary confidence i guess. i have been so many i times i give up a little to quick. i go to college in cartersville on mondays and wednesdays. or can do some mornings.




Expensive?  Its cheap man, and only 20 minutes from my house to the front gate, that is why I go there! 
 I have only been going there for three years now, but I have been at least 100 times EZ. Granted, most times when I go, I only get to go from about 9AM(Too late I know) til about 2 in the afternoon; kids do that to ya.

I have only actually seen hogs there maybe 6 times, but have seen sign and fresh tracks easily 80% of the times out or better.

Of all the times I have been there, I have only killed 2 hogs which is pretty pathetic I know........both times I harvested it was around Dawn.

Probably the most memorable time I saw them was when I was out in a MAJOR thunder storm and I could hear the Sirens going off  As I was walking back to the truck hastily, the road was really slick and made for some tough walking.   I am pretty much sliding down the road and all of a sudden, I hear some crunching to my right. I looked over and saw a group of 4 or 5 Big hogs, easily over 150lbs each(Looked like a Gang of thugs). I froze but they already saw me and took off ahead then stopped about 30 yards away.  I was trying to get my iron sights in line, but there was too much growth in the way.  A black and white one did appear to give me a good quartering away shot, but again too much debris.......There was one Black hog who seemed to be the boss and was acting like he was lookin for a fight-I think he was a little psycho!
I never got off a shot, but MAN what a rush!

They are out there, just keep going and enjoy the beautiful scenery.........That place is gorgeous!

NOTICE- I was on my way BACK to the truck that time when I saw those boys..........I NEVER give up til I take out the clip, by the gate........then it is over.  I finally have  a new spot I am going to check out this week.
BTW-I have also started taking the Mtn bike.  Even though you have to push it alot, the downhillers are awesome too!!!  =0)


----------



## doodleflop (Nov 7, 2010)

Went to Redlands today scouting for deer n hogs and didn't find any fresh sign. Even our old spots that always have sign had none. Except for my favorite wallow that of course had been used very recently but we never saw anything. I won't give up they'll know when I find them I've got years of frustration to take out on there head with my lil magnum!!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 8, 2010)

they only luck ive had with hogs is one the wma's that planted grain sogrum like old burton wma. opening weekend of small game was usually the best. that is about the only time of year i have been able to pattern them. finding grain sogrum on a wma now is like trying to find a gold nuget. this time of year they are like ghost. had some come under me sat morning before light and that was the first hogs i had seen this time of year. they have so much food they just go and mainly at night. to many ivy thickets for them to hide. i would'nt waste my time trying to kill a hog this time of year.


----------



## doodleflop (Nov 8, 2010)

tree cutter 08 said:


> they only luck ive had with hogs is one the wma's that planted grain sogrum like old burton wma. opening weekend of small game was usually the best. that is about the only time of year i have been able to pattern them. finding grain sogrum on a wma now is like trying to find a gold nuget. this time of year they are like ghost. had some come under me sat morning before light and that was the first hogs i had seen this time of year. they have so much food they just go and mainly at night. to many ivy thickets for them to hide. i would'nt waste my time trying to kill a hog this time of year.



I agree this is the toughest time of year but when I goto the mountain wma's after deer season the hogs are like ghosts they have dissapeared and I cannot find any sign. Even when the snow stays on the mountain any sign is hard to come by.


----------



## pnome (Nov 8, 2010)

bfriendly said:


> remember that hunting hogs on A Northern WMA is as tough as it gets.



Don't suppose I'll ever forget that.


----------



## childers (Nov 8, 2010)

anybody know anything about the special hog hunts they have?  i was gunna try and go this year.


----------



## pnome (Nov 8, 2010)

childers said:


> anybody know anything about the special hog hunts they have?  i was gunna try and go this year.



You're talking about Pine Log?

They have them.  I go to them just about every year.  I think there have been something like 5 hogs killed in the past 3-4 years.  

Not for lack of trying though!


----------



## childers (Nov 9, 2010)

yeah im talking pine log. when they do the hunts, are you allowed to drive in? camping allowed?


----------

